# Norwegian Forest Kittens, Ideal weight at 7 months?



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

Just a general question about weight. Cannot seem to find any info online at what sort of weight Norwegian Forest cats are at certain ages. Mine are 8 months old and the male is 4.5 kilos and the female 3.5 kilos and just wondered if anyone knew if this was normal, under or over the usual weight. We assume the girl is a bit small but really do not know, the male looks quiet large but thats just comparing to normal cats that are no specific breed that I have seen.

Can anyone help? They are both healthy and happy It would just be nice to know what sort of size they might end up as.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

My forest kittens are 4.5kg at 6 months  however , that's not to say that they will be much heavier at 8 months  I do think they are quite big for their age though 

hope this helps 

PICS please


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Eowyn's just over 5kg at 9.5 months.. Although I think she's a little on the tubby side, OH disagrees . She was probably down at about 4.5kg at 8 months I'd guess.


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

Just weighed them again and he is 4.8 now, gained 300g in 9 days and she was actually 3kg 9 days ago not 3.5 but is 3.5 now so she has gained 500g in 9 days  before that we had not weighed them in 4 weeks and she had gained 300g so seems odd she has bulked on 500g in the last 9 days!

Made a mistake in the thread title they are just 8 months old not 7 months.


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

valeriewhiteside said:


> My forest kittens are 4.5kg at 6 months  however , that's not to say that they will be much heavier at 8 months  I do think they are quite big for their age though
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> PICS please


Here ya go.... Onslow the boy is the red one and Daisy the girl. These were taken just before xmas though so a bit smaller.

Lots of pics here also http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/puddycat-albums.html


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Puddycat said:


> Here ya go.... Onslow the boy is the red one and Daisy the girl. These were taken just before xmas though so a bit smaller.
> 
> Lots of pics here also http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/puddycat-albums.html


Gimmie Gimmie! :001_tt1: :lol: xx


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i remember when you first got them, havent they grown?
i cant weigh my kittens, as i dont have a proper weighing machine only an old bathroom scales, but they weighed by the 2.6 and 2.3 kgs when they were 4 months old at the vets. sounds to me like a male wegie should put on 500 grams per month, but wouldnt know how long that would be for.
i have a book on wegies, i will see if there is anything about their weight in it


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> i remember when you first got them, havent they grown?
> i cant weigh my kittens, as i dont have a proper weighing machine only an old bathroom scales, but they weighed by the 2.6 and 2.3 kgs when they were 4 months old at the vets. sounds to me like a male wegie should put on 500 grams per month, but wouldnt know how long that would be for.
> i have a book on wegies, i will see if there is anything about their weight in it


Thanks, yeah they have grown so much since we got them, our male was putting on between 100g and 120g a week up to about 5 months and then he put a bit less on per week but the last 9 days he has somehow put on 300g and she used to put on about 80g a week and has put on 500g in last 9 days.

We changed their food about a week ago to one that is fish and grain free because Daisy has had a dodgy tummy since we got her and although it has sorted her loose poo problem it seems to be making them gain weight quickly.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Onslow and Daisy are adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

very cute puddy cats 

my ginger tom, Freddy, is 4.5 months old now, and weighs 3.5kg - so i think he's going to be a big boy!  no specific breed - apart from 'tiger in the making' lol


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

catlover0581 said:


> very cute puddy cats
> 
> my ginger tom, Freddy, is 4.5 months old now, and weighs 3.5kg - so i think he's going to be a big boy!  no specific breed - apart from 'tiger in the making' lol


Yeah I think that's fairly big at 4.5 months, Onslow was about that weight then and he is a fairly big breed.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: Gorgeous !!!


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

I think my heart just melted...:biggrin::biggrin:

Such beautiful cats!


----------



## AnnC (Apr 18, 2009)

Though this thread is quite old, rather than repeat the same question I'm hoping people will pick up I've added to it. Yesterday I bought a Norwegian Forest cat who was in desperate need of rehoming. The set up was cramped with two adult bull breed dogs, one being a bull dog and both being to aggressive to allow in the same room as visitors. There were two Bull dog puppies as well, being penned in the kitchen, which was small. All animals & two humans cramped into an intercity one bedroom, one reception room flat. The dogs had taken against the cat and it was a massive challenge in that situation to keep the cat safe. The lady wanted her rehomed asap. I visited the lady saw the situation first hand, whilst care wise the animals wanted for nothing to the point that she tried to access emergency vet services for a minor insect bite on one of the puppies eyes, which wasn't looking reddened or inflamed in any way. 
it was obvious the young couple were a little naive about animal space etc in the home. The cat I'm told was 18 months 24/5/17. They seemed a very genuinely caring happy couple wanting animals but being in a situation of being in a third floor flat that was very cramped but well maintained and spotlessly clean. 
From what I know of this breed she seems quite small, whilst everything I saw and heard from the lady was quite plausible and acceptable and I could see she was genuinely upset in having to let the cat go, the concerns I have are that firstly the lady bought her from a breeder in Essex, without her pedigree papers to bring down cost. also the cat is entire. When I said Id be interested in getting the cats pedigree papers the lady was a little evasive, saying she'd have to check back through her emails. I have no means of checking her exact age as apparently she's not chipped either, which is another concern, but I'm not sure if compulsory chipping would have come in then, approximately early Jan 2016. But she seems undersized for this breed, even for a female at 18 months. I've just weighed her today and she's 2.5 kg. She feels underweight, I can feel her sternum bone but what weight should she be at for this age?
















Name of breeder deleted , not relevant or advisable on an open forum.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Sorry, that's a very pretty cat but its not a Norwegian Forest Cat. If you look at the other pics of NFCs on this thread and my NFC below) you will see that the face shape is completely wrong and she isn't a fluffball!

She is a domestic short hair with very pretty colours.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She isn't a NFC, and where are the photograph's taken?


----------



## AnnC (Apr 18, 2009)

catcoonz said:


> She isn't a NFC, and where are the photograph's taken?


 Why isnt she NFC? Photos taken on my landing upstairs. What does that have to do with it?


----------



## AnnC (Apr 18, 2009)

Jannor said:


> Sorry, that's a very pretty cat but its not a Norwegian Forest Cat. If you look at the other pics of NFCs on this thread and my NFC below) you will see that the face shape is completely wrong and she isn't a fluffball!
> 
> She is a domestic short hair with very pretty colours.
> 
> View attachment 312617


Thank you very much that does explain the sellers reluctant to share breeder info etc. .


----------



## AnnC (Apr 18, 2009)

Thank you both for the replies, Ive just contacted the seller and requested a refund. I think she knew full well she wasnt which is why she couldnt tell me breeder info etc. It was advertised on preloved and so there is a record of her ad. Im asking for refund. The cats very aggressive towards my other two and unless things calm down I wont be able to keep her.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

You can't expect her to fit in just like that with your current cats - introductions are needed and as she's an adult it will probably take several weeks. For now I would keep her separately until she has settled, and she needs spaying ASAP. I doubt she has had vaccinations or been wormed either.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I really feel for that poor cat having to go back to that awful home 

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

She will need time to settle with your resident cat, it can sometimes 6 months+ for cats to settle in with each other and even then they may just about tolerate each other. You will need to separate her if you can, and introduce slowly - swap bedding daily to integrate smells, stroke all cats with the same sock for the same reason, and allow them time to establish their own hierarchy. 

She's lovely but certainly not NFC as has been said. 

Stick around, there's loads of advice here with introducing cats so she isn't passed on again.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Requested a refund? Given that the 'breeder' has lied so far I think this is unlikely to happen...and if it does what then happens to this poor little cat? 
I know you feel you didn't get what you thought was a pedigree, but now the cat is in your care I do hope you find some way to care for her, get her vet treatment and integrate her carefully into your home.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

AnnC said:


> Thank you both for the replies, Ive just contacted the seller and requested a refund. I think she knew full well she wasnt which is why she couldnt tell me breeder info etc. It was advertised on preloved and so there is a record of her ad. Im asking for refund. The cats very aggressive towards my other two and unless things calm down I wont be able to keep her.


To be honest you didn't do any due diligence before buying her.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@AnnC - she's a very pretty looking little cat but as others have said, not an NFC. I am afraid the vendor scammed you.  . You are unlikely to get any money back unless you take her to the Small Claims Court.

If the cat genuinely is 18 mths old and only weighs 2.5 kg then she is very underweight. My small slim female cats each weighed around 3.5 kg at a similar age. Your little cat needs good nourishing food. She also needs spaying and vaccinating, not all at once though. To start with I would get her wormed a.s.a.p.. Also checked over by the vet.

You definitely need to keep her completely separate from your other cats for at least 3 weeks for quarantine purposes. As she came from a home where she very evidently was neglected and under a lot of stress from the unruly dogs, there is no knowing what infections or virus she could have. Even though your other cats are vaccinated (I assume) they still need protecting.

Once she is clear of quarantine then you need to introduce her slowly and carefully to your other cats as Oriental Slave has said. Short periods of contact always under your supervision and then back to her safe room.

Please I beg you do not send her back to that awful home you rescued her from. If you can't keep her, then get her a place in a Rescue. We can help advise you which ones to approach if you like to post which area of the UK you are in. (not the town, just the area)


----------



## AnnC (Apr 18, 2009)

I think you're right. She's more confident in herself towards me, but jumps at household sounds etc. She got her first experience of outdoors in the cat house today but was terrified as well.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

It's terrible that she claimed that this cat was a NFC. She robbed you: the cat you bought is merely a mongrel and has no monetary value. You should have researched the breed before buying the cat-if you had known what a NFC looked like you wouldn't have been duped by this woman. Why she was reluctant to share details about the breeder is obvious-the "breeder" is more than likely just a local person whose cat accidentally fell pregnant. Your chances of actually getting a refund seem pretty slim as you have already been lied to by the woman who initially sold you the cat. Nevertheless, the cat is now under your care and I wish you luck with her.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

She's such a pretty little thing and she's tiny!! I know you thought you were getting a NFC and it's quite correct that you have been conned, but she looks such a sweet little thing....

Have you taken her to a vet yet? she may not even be 18 months old looking at the size of her, she barely looks big enough to be an adult!


----------



## AnnC (Apr 18, 2009)

She is sweet and tbh I cant find it in me to abandon her to her fate of having to find her feet in another home. I think she deserves better than that. I am upset, loosing my lovely British Blue and being conned out of so much money. I am going to try & sort her out, but atm money is tight, Id just paid £700. for vet fees and that stretched the budget. But as Im sure many people will tell me I shouldnt have rushed in and bought another cat so soon.


----------



## JackieD2018 (Jun 26, 2019)

Greetings! I am also curious as to what a Norwegian forest kitten would normally weigh. I work as a portable xray tech and I found some kittens on the side of a freeway. A friend and I were able to catch 1 who was guarding her sister - but her sister just hung limp in our hands and never tried to run away. After getting them tested, dewormed, and socialized my husband and I kept the kitten that was in bad shape originally. She was about 0.5kg when the vet saw the kittens the first time and the vet estimated they were 3 weeks old. Fast forward 6 weeks and the kittens were socialized with dogs and people, had all their shots, and were ok being independent of one another. So the one was given to a doctor and her family and we kept the little one who hung from our hands and didnt have any fight in her. Because she has longer hair and some distinctive features- we researched breeds. We have come to believe one of the breeds that is mixed in her is the ofc. She has a more straight nose, the almond eyes, longer hair around her neck and she is big. At just under 8 months she is 4.77 kg. She loves the 2 dogs we have ( she plays with both of them like shes a dog)







and gets along with our 10 year old calico. She trills and talks to us. She plays fetch and likes playing with water. So while we know shes mixed with at least a couple different breeds- do you think she looks like a nfc and if so does her weight seem on par with a fixed 8 month old female nfc? Thank you!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

JackieD2018 said:


> Greetings! I am also curious as to what a Norwegian forest kitten would normally weigh. I work as a portable xray tech and I found some kittens on the side of a freeway. A friend and I were able to catch 1 who was guarding her sister - but her sister just hung limp in our hands and never tried to run away. After getting them tested, dewormed, and socialized my husband and I kept the kitten that was in bad shape originally. She was about 0.5kg when the vet saw the kittens the first time and the vet estimated they were 3 weeks old. Fast forward 6 weeks and the kittens were socialized with dogs and people, had all their shots, and were ok being independent of one another. So the one was given to a doctor and her family and we kept the little one who hung from our hands and didnt have any fight in her. Because she has longer hair and some distinctive features- we researched breeds. We have come to believe one of the breeds that is mixed in her is the ofc. She has a more straight nose, the almond eyes, longer hair around her neck and she is big. At just under 8 months she is 4.77 kg. She loves the 2 dogs we have ( she plays with both of them like shes a dog)
> View attachment 408403
> and gets along with our 10 year old calico. She trills and talks to us. She plays fetch and likes playing with water. So while we know shes mixed with at least a couple different breeds- do you think she looks like a nfc and if so does her weight seem on par with a fixed 8 month old female nfc? Thank you!
> View attachment 408396
> ...


What a pretty lady. Yes her weight is good for her age


----------



## JackieD2018 (Jun 26, 2019)

Rufus15 said:


> What a pretty lady. Yes her weight is good for her age


Thank you  and that's fantastic to hear. We think shes going to be a big girl lol


----------

